# Sharp Pain...



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Yet another question from me! 

hope everyone is ok this morning - again congrats to gossips on her bfp!

I am currently on cd 32 and ovulated on cd19/20.(ft scans,progesterone test confirmed).

this morning i got woken up with a really sharp pain on my right side. I thought i would keep an eye on it, but it has gone now, leaving a dull ache on that side. I also feel sick, not much but enough to put me off my food. Do you have any idea what it could be or if i need to worry. I f it had continued i would have considered an ectopic with the dates, but have no bleeding,discharge etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi bubblicious

How wierd -  I was woken this am with one on my right hand side and had a similar experience last week, (I;m on cd 26 today) 
And as for the nausea I constantly feel sick while on clomid and met - unfortunately these are some of the horrid side effects, like the wierd twinges and stabbing pains.

That's just what it's been like for me - though I've noticed the sharp pains are more frequent this month - but here's hoping it's a sign of   news for you.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks bendy,

I don't know what to think. Cd32 and none the wiser- am normally 37 days without the clomid, but (.)(.) always hurt for at least a week pre af,sometimes longer. I know theres no point speculating, just have to wait it out.    I have had various twinges on clomid, but most were upto and around ovualtion. the only sharp pain i had was when i ovulated. I had af pain last week(a week after ov), and nothing since until this morning!

Oh well, guess we just have to stay    and hope its a good thing! 

When are you due af? I;m not sure how long your cycle is normally xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm not sure either hon!!  ....so far I've had 29, 30 and 34 day cycles while on these tabs so god only knows when I'm actually meant to test next week!!

think the hardest thing with this all is that so many of these pains, sore (.)(.) feelings, nausea, tears etc could be onset of af, side effects of the tabs or sign of a bfp - which messes with our heads even more so  - like we need that on top of everything else!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Bubble


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you - good luck to you too for this coming month xxx

definitely try and be more   

but have to be grounded and remember that this is only onth 1 if it doesn't work


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Good Luck.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Girls!

Still no news yet, i am on day 33 today, 14 days past ovulation. I'm assuming that even if my luteal phase is a little longer it should show up on a test by now so i am going to test in the morning! 

 

Good luck to everyone else! xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bubbleicious,

Good luck with testing tomorrow hope you get a  

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Bubble,

Just wondering if you have tested? i get the odd sharp pains in the ovary areas.
Also, feel quite sick some days since taking Clomid    Anyone get trapped wind more too?? (i know bloating is a s/e).

Good Luck to you, thinking of you and sending   vibes....

Jo xx

PS. I'm on Cd11 today, so back trying......


----------

